# Female HGH Dosage



## Jim550 (Oct 14, 2021)

I wanted to ask some of you that might have more experience than me as far as females go on hgh.  I have a few female friends that are taking growth and are taking it for mostly for fatloss and working out benefits not rejuvenation.  They are in their 30's what kind of dosage would you recommend for these type of goals.  They currently are taking about 2-2.5iu.


----------

